# Sunday's Show and Tell ...3/1/20



## jd56 (Mar 1, 2020)

Finally March is here!

Let's see what relics you've found from the past week.
Whether, it be bike related or not.
Please, include pictures as we do love pictures!

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Sven (Mar 1, 2020)

Got a set of Wald folding rear baskets to put on my Suburban. It pretty much a utility  bike. So what's another 5 lbs of weight?


----------



## Freqman1 (Mar 1, 2020)

Some of you may have seen my '41 Autocycle project I have going. I got the chrome, cad, and zinc back this week so I was able to start assembly. On the recommendation of @ranman I used DeTray plating out of Independence. MO. I also used them for my Donald Duck restoration. Chrome is not cheap regardless and I have tried at least four different places with mixed results regarding cost, quality, and turn around.

Detray is pretty reasonable as far as price but quality is great and turn around was 10 days--that includes shipping time! The previous four places had a minimum of six weeks turn around. They also do bright zinc and cad but a word of caution here--there is a minumum charge of $150 for each service whether it is three parts or 30 parts. So if you are going to do either of these make sure you consolidate all of your zinc/cad to be done at one time. I was really worried about the crank which was heavily pitted and losing any detail of the barrel of the drum i.e. "Schwinn" and "PAT. PENDING". These parts came out great as did everything else. These are my platers of choice for all my projects. V/r Shawn


----------



## rollfaster (Mar 1, 2020)

Excellent work!!


----------



## vincev (Mar 1, 2020)

A few more old pieces of old sporting equipment....


----------



## tripple3 (Mar 1, 2020)

I bought another bike: Monark Rocket.
Today is the Monark March Cyclone Coaster ride in Long Beach, and I didn't have a Monark to ride.
Not that I needed an excuse to buy another bike.
I bought the bars, tires and new chain at my LBS; support your bike shops, I'm really glad they're there.


----------



## vincev (Mar 1, 2020)

Might try Beading .when I finally go nuts I can do basket making....


----------



## tech549 (Mar 1, 2020)

picked up a couple westfields from cabe members,thanks cabe!!


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Mar 1, 2020)

A badge collection came my way; many strange Westfield badges.  One Westfield made for the Cuba market and a Philippine Island badge.  Most of these will be offered for sale in the parts thread.  Also a guard and a gray Winner from a friend.


----------



## jd56 (Mar 1, 2020)

Forgot that I picked this up from my local bicycle shop last week.
Thought it was a bicycle truing stand but, it's actually motorcycle wheel truing stand top (black).
The white one I use on truing the wheels for pedal bikes.


Won't work on the bicycle wheels.
Anyone need this for their motorcycle shop?
PM me

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## detroitbike (Mar 1, 2020)

Finally built a rack to display the old wagons.


----------



## Nashman (Mar 1, 2020)

I just bought a 3 curved glass (yes the door too is curved/both sides, all oak, nice drawer and all 4 wood roller wheels complete with original key for the door) cabinet off my pal Mike ( Mikes General Store) and got it down my CRAZY stairs Saturday. It took 3 attempts ( yes/back up twice) after, took the glass door off the cabinet, wood door off the back entrance, 7 up pushbar off the stair header, and finally on the 3rd try ( 3 guys all over age 55, me at 62/ Mike, my other pal Jeff, and I/ G/F 



Heather and dog Woody cowering in the upstairs bedroom hearing us cursing..lol..) to get it down without breaking any glass or any major damage to the wood, walls, or glass. Whew!!

It needs some "detailing" (my specialty) with oil/fine steel wool, but Heather and Jeff insisted I put a few toys in place, so I caved and did it. I'm happy, but it will look better when done and stocked with choice toys.


----------



## Freqman1 (Mar 1, 2020)

detroitbike said:


> Finally built a rack to display the old wagons.
> 
> View attachment 1148443
> 
> View attachment 1148444



Love that Globe--never seen one in blue just red and green. V/r Shawn


----------



## Kickstand3 (Mar 1, 2020)

I bought these decorative old saddles from a estate sale not sure the value or period . But I thought they were cool. So I put a blanket over my headboard and one over a chair In my bedroom room and wha la 

also bought this saddle for nothing. I believe it’s all about the chair/saddle


----------



## detroitbike (Mar 1, 2020)

Freqman1 said:


> Love that Globe--never seen one in blue just red and green. V/r Shawn





    The Underneath is as clean as a whistle. Everything there except the plastic lenses .
    It was a $150 Craigslist find !


----------



## RUDY CONTRATTI (Mar 1, 2020)

*Ever see a custom Persons Saddle Bolo,,well here is a one off my wife whipped up, too add to my collection,with Sterling Silver Bolo tips and chainrings,,and a Vinyl Ice Bucket,,was left on our stoop
























*


----------



## CURTIS L LINDGREN (Mar 1, 2020)

Got a Rear rack for my Typhoon De Luxe from @schwinnguyinohio . What a nice piece ! I really like the way it made the bike look " Complete " . I have always liked these bikes with both the Front and Rear Bent wire Racks.  I got the bike from @Connor  a little while back . Having lot's of Fun with this one. THANKS GUYS !!!


----------



## Freqman1 (Mar 1, 2020)

detroitbike said:


> The Underneath is as clean as a whistle. Everything there except the plastic lenses .
> It was a $150 Craigslist find !



When you are ready for that handsome profit let me know! V/r Shawn


----------



## barneyguey (Mar 1, 2020)

New Mexico Brant said:


> A badge collection came my way; many strange Westfield badges.  One Westfield made for the Cuba market and a Philippine Island badge.  Most of these will be offered for sale in the parts thread.  Also a guard and a gray Winner from a friend.
> 
> View attachment 1148423
> 
> ...



Cool badges, I really like the Albright's Superb. Barry


----------



## markivpedalpusher (Mar 1, 2020)

I’ve had these advertising pieces for a while but I just mated them up with tires today.


----------



## Aaron65 (Mar 1, 2020)

A local hardware store recently closed, and it was in business for almost a century.  They had a big sale, and I picked up a few old catalogs and a new lawnmower blade for a total of $4.00.  I also bought a new toy '72 Camaro at the local Meijer.


----------



## rusty.kirkpatrick (Mar 1, 2020)

Got a vintage mini bike frame, gonna make a rider put of it.


----------



## 1motime (Mar 1, 2020)

Freqman1 said:


> Some of you may have seen my '41 Autocycle project I have going. I got the chrome, cad, and zinc back this week so I was able to start assembly. On the recommendation of @ranman I used DeTray plating out of Independence. MO. I also used them for my Donald Duck restoration. Chrome is not cheap regardless and I have tried at least four different places with mixed results regarding cost, quality, and turn around.
> 
> Detray is pretty reasonable as far as price but quality is great and turn around was 10 days--that includes shipping time! The previous four places had a minimum of six weeks turn around. They also do bright zinc and cad but a word of caution here--there is a minumum charge of $150 for each service whether it is three parts or 30 parts. So if you are going to do either of these make sure you consolidate all of your zinc/cad to be done at one time. I was really worried about the crank which was heavily pitted and losing any detail of the barrel of the drum i.e. "Schwinn" and "PAT. PENDING". These parts came out great as did everything else. These are my platers of choice for all my projects. V/r Shawn
> 
> ...



That is deep pitting.  Do you know if they are removing steel or filling with copper?  Looks good.  Might be a good source.


----------



## 1motime (Mar 1, 2020)

CURTIS L LINDGREN said:


> Got a Rear rack for my Typhoon De Luxe from @schwinnguyinohio . What a nice piece ! I really like the way it made the bike look " Complete " . I have always liked these bikes with both the Front and Rear Bent wire Racks.  I got the bike from @Connor  a little while back . Having lot's of Fun with this one. THANKS GUYS !!!
> 
> View attachment 1148579
> 
> ...



That is a great bike!


----------



## falcondave (Mar 1, 2020)

Couldn't wait for this to be delivered on Friday. Always wanted one.


----------



## Freqman1 (Mar 1, 2020)

1motime said:


> That is deep pitting.  Do you know if they are removing steel or filling with copper?  Looks good.  Might be a good source.



Seeing as how the contour remained the same I'm guessing a lot of copper! V/r Shawn


----------



## Hobo Bill (Mar 1, 2020)

the old fly bye...eh!


----------



## 1motime (Mar 1, 2020)

falcondave said:


> Couldn't wait for this to be delivered on Friday. Always wanted one.View attachment 1148767



Good for you!  Cool bike!


----------



## Krakatoa (Mar 1, 2020)

Finally picked up the Craigslist Roadkill Monark Five Bar frame & fork and ended up getting this sweet '47'/48' Ladies Roadmaster! It's now in the Sale/Trade section if anyone has interest.

















						Sold - ~ Pretty Lady '47/'48 Roadmaster Great Color Combo OG Paint! ~ | Archive (sold)
					

Offered is this spectacular 1946-1947 Cleveland Welding Roadmaster Ladies 26" deluxe model ballooner. Great original paint and light gray/blue/red color combo on this bike. Condition is way above average with great chrome and very little wear throughout. The bike rides smoothly and straight...




					thecabe.com


----------



## Krakatoa (Mar 1, 2020)

Also stopped to look into an interesting barn I spotted previously...

Check out this whale that was lurking inside!!













Nobody was home have to go back...


----------



## 1motime (Mar 1, 2020)

Nice Chrysler coupe!  Man those things rot!


----------



## Phattiremike (Mar 2, 2020)

Freqman1 said:


> Some of you may have seen my '41 Autocycle project I have going. I got the chrome, cad, and zinc back this week so I was able to start assembly. On the recommendation of @ranman I used DeTray plating out of Independence. MO. I also used them for my Donald Duck restoration. Chrome is not cheap regardless and I have tried at least four different places with mixed results regarding cost, quality, and turn around.
> 
> Detray is pretty reasonable as far as price but quality is great and turn around was 10 days--that includes shipping time! The previous four places had a minimum of six weeks turn around. They also do bright zinc and cad but a word of caution here--there is a minumum charge of $150 for each service whether it is three parts or 30 parts. So if you are going to do either of these make sure you consolidate all of your zinc/cad to be done at one time. I was really worried about the crank which was heavily pitted and losing any detail of the barrel of the drum i.e. "Schwinn" and "PAT. PENDING". These parts came out great as did everything else. These are my platers of choice for all my projects. V/r Shawn
> 
> ...



Shawn, the chrome looks great. Question, did you do any prep on the crank, your before and after pictures are unbelievable...

Mike


----------



## Freqman1 (Mar 2, 2020)

Phattiremike said:


> Shawn, the chrome looks great. Question, did you do any prep on the crank, your before and after pictures are unbelievable...
> 
> Mike



Mike I glass bead all the parts but that is just to knock the crud off. I sent that crank just as you see it in the before pic. I was on the fence about buying another crank but sent the plater a pic prior to sending just to make sure they could do it. V/r Shawn


----------



## WetDogGraphix (Mar 2, 2020)

Krakatoa said:


> Also stopped to look into an interesting barn I spotted previously...
> 
> Check out this whale that was lurking inside!!
> 
> ...



Nice....Is that "Christine"?


----------



## fordmike65 (Mar 2, 2020)

WetDogGraphix said:


> Nice....Is that "Christine"?


----------



## redline1968 (Mar 2, 2020)

A Good way to shorten your life span in oregon...


Krakatoa said:


> Also stopped to look into an interesting barn I spotted previously...
> 
> Check out this whale that was lurking inside!!
> 
> ...


----------



## Krakatoa (Mar 2, 2020)

redline1968 said:


> A Good way to shorten your life span in oregon...



I've met the owner before and he's not a gun nut!


----------



## redline1968 (Mar 2, 2020)

Your lucky..lol


----------



## Rollo (Mar 2, 2020)

WetDogGraphix said:


> Nice....Is that "Christine"?



... It's a 1957 Chrysler Windsor ... Christine is 1958 Plymouth Fury ...


----------



## Mike Franco (Mar 2, 2020)

Found this Sunday


----------



## PCHiggin (Mar 3, 2020)

rusty.kirkpatrick said:


> Got a vintage mini bike frame, gonna make a rider put of it.
> 
> View attachment 1148729
> 
> ...



JC Penny El Tigre,Nice start to a fixer upper


			https://oldminibikes.com/forum/index.php?media/jc-penney-el-tigre-1970.6069/full&d=1292982754


----------



## Sven (Mar 3, 2020)

Rollo said:


> ... It's a 1957 Chrysler Windsor ... Christine is 1958 Plymouth Fury ...
> 
> View attachment 1149402
> 
> View attachment 1149403











						Christine Fury doesn't sell at Mecum Kissimmee
					

The biggest news from this past weekend’s Mecum Kissimmee auction in Florida was the Ford Mustang from the movie Bullitt, which sold for a record price of $3.4-million. There was so much attention focused on the car that Steve McQueen raced through the streets from San Francisco that many people...




					www.allpar.com


----------



## 1motime (Mar 3, 2020)

Sven said:


> Christine Fury doesn't sell at Mecum Kissimmee
> 
> 
> The biggest news from this past weekend’s Mecum Kissimmee auction in Florida was the Ford Mustang from the movie Bullitt, which sold for a record price of $3.4-million. There was so much attention focused on the car that Steve McQueen raced through the streets from San Francisco that many people...
> ...



She will be back.  Just waiting now...........


----------



## ranman (Mar 3, 2020)

Freqman1 said:


> Some of you may have seen my '41 Autocycle project I have going. I got the chrome, cad, and zinc back this week so I was able to start assembly. On the recommendation of @ranman I used DeTray plating out of Independence. MO. I also used them for my Donald Duck restoration. Chrome is not cheap regardless and I have tried at least four different places with mixed results regarding cost, quality, and turn around.
> 
> Detray is pretty reasonable as far as price but quality is great and turn around was 10 days--that includes shipping time! The previous four places had a minimum of six weeks turn around. They also do bright zinc and cad but a word of caution here--there is a minumum charge of $150 for each service whether it is three parts or 30 parts. So if you are going to do either of these make sure you consolidate all of your zinc/cad to be done at one time. I was really worried about the crank which was heavily pitted and losing any detail of the barrel of the drum i.e. "Schwinn" and "PAT. PENDING". These parts came out great as did everything else. These are my platers of choice for all my projects. V/r Shawn
> 
> ...



Glad to hear Shawn! I think they are a great business!


----------



## Frank and Pam Skid Kings (Mar 3, 2020)

rusty.kirkpatrick said:


> Got a vintage mini bike frame, gonna make a rider put of it.
> 
> View attachment 1148729
> 
> ...



 It is a J.C. Penny "El Tigre" mini bike from mid to late 60's. They were all chrome plated. Very cool !


----------



## Giraffe Rider (Mar 7, 2020)

This snow pic is in my backyard. It would make a good postcard.


----------



## 1motime (Mar 7, 2020)

Mark Healy said:


> This snow pic is in my backyard. It would make a good postcard.View attachment 1152153



Spring is coming.  Eventually


----------

